# Are you good at improvising meals?



## corazon (Dec 28, 2007)

dh and I had a conversation last night.  He's telling me that he thinks I need to get better about improvising meals with what we have in the fridge.  I think it is either a skill you have or you don't.  I don't have it.  I need a recipe or at least need to have something planned out ahead of time.  

That being said, I feel like whenever he improvises it is not something I'd like to eat.

Now that we live in town, we don't eat out anymore.  I need to plan out a weekly menu and acquire a lot more ideas for meals.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2007)

I think improvising is something you can learn. I think almost any cooking skill (including planning etc) is something you can learn. Its tough to learn something without a teacher though. So, if you haven't learned to do it and you are living with someone who doesn't know how, then you might have a tough time figuring it all out. 

I say use the new forum "I have these ingredients..." and we will help you learn corazon!


----------



## QSis (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww, of course we will help you, corazon!

THere are some staples that you can keep on hand to use when you want to whip up anything you have in the fridge.

Examples of such staples are: tortillas (millions of things you can put in, on and in between them), pizza dough or Bobolli (no such thing as a bad pizza topping), elbow macaroni (you can make either a hot or a cold mixture of just about anything).   Canned tomatoes, jars of tomato sauce, box of chicken broth, eggs, cream of mushroom soup, frozen vegs, ummm well, that's a start.

I'm sure others will have a lot more to say on this one!  

Lee


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2007)

i have the opposite problem, cora.

i have a hard time keeping to a single recipe. i keep thinking of ways that a dish might be improved or changed  to suit my liking better, so i tend to improvise all the time.


----------



## corazon (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I did think of the "i only have this, help" forum.  I will be posting there more.

I knew you'd have it bt, your creations always sound delicious.  That is what I want to be able to do but I think I lack the creativity.  A  picky dh doesn't help either.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2007)

believe me, cora, many of my creations in my first few years of cooking were real stinkers. fortunately, i cooked for myself and for girlfriends that _had_ to like it. 
i think my cooking got better as i learned the basics from watching cooking shows and really a lot of what i've learned here. things like the difference between sweating and browning, how the maillard reaction works and why it's important in certain dishes, when to add herbs, how to finish dishes with salt or butter or other flavor enhancers, when to keep something plain and simple to highlight a particular ingredient, or when you're going for deeper, more complex tastes, and the balance of ingredients in the latter, etc..
watching the giants like julia child or jacques pepin, or maryanne esposito
or lidia bastianich really helps to learn basic techniques which can be expanded upon.

btw, i have a picky spouse as well, but so long as i make it healthy (low fat, low cholesterol, whole grains, etc.) she'll at least give it a try. your hubby is a health nut too, so try to sell it to him that way. 

something that got me into the creative part was doing the food shopping, iron chef style. that is when i went food shopping, i'd pick up an ingredient that i liked (usually on sale) and i'd think, "if i were an iron chef, what 5 things could i make with this". and then the creativity would kick in. what different techniques could i employ to make this tasty. then as i'd continue shopping, other stuff on sale would help steer me as to what kind of dish i might make.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 28, 2007)

because we raise much of the food/meals we eat, I have a certain list of ingredients with which to work. But I also love having recipes before me to look at when I put together a dish. So I search my cookbooks and online for recipes based on what ingredients are at hand. I agree with Alex that it is a skill that can be learned. For me, I was eased into it. The first gardens were small and over the years I have learned what I like to cook with and what not to plant! But I also have a DH that will eat most anything put before him. He's not much on cooking, (boy is that an understatement) and is grateful for the meals I prepare.  But I really rely on recipes for inspiration.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 28, 2007)

Corazon, do you READ cookbooks?  I don't mean just recipes on line like here and other sites... I mean books.

If not I suggest Pam Anderson's book *"How to Cook Without a Book."* It is truly fabulous, and will help you conquer all your fears of this! 

You can check it out by clicking on the link above.  I think you'll like it!


----------



## miniman (Dec 28, 2007)

We were having a discussion the other day (DW and I). I asked her if I was a good cook. She was ambiuvelent at best saying the reason was I occasionally made strange combinations. 
Use your knowledge from the recipes you have been following and then experiment a little with changes at first, a thought process of that will work in there. Try it and if it works great, if it doesn't you have learnt one mopre thing about combinations. Be open to the comments and learn from them as well, this will help you evolve your cooking style. Few people are immediately creative, it is about testing and experimenting.

I also learn by watching cookery shows especially on over here (Ready Steady Cook) where the cooks are presented with a bag of ingriedients and create several dishes in 20 minutes. I gain a lot of ideas from them.


----------



## corazon (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  You are all so helpful.

I feel like dh is picky in a complex way.  He'll eat eggs, as long as he can't taste them, so I have to load them up with veggies and meat or chile.  I always need to do something special to a piece of meat.  The only thing he will eat that is easy is grilled steak.

Thanks ChefJune.  I'll be picking that book up from the library today.  I get Fine Cooking every month and I really like when they give a basic recipe and give suggestions on many different ways you can mess with it.  Unfortunately, most of the magazine has structured recipes, only one free lance one in an issue.  There was one for a baked pasta that I have made so many different ways.

I also feel like I need suggestions from dh but he doesn't want to give them to me.  He's no help at all.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 28, 2007)

> I also feel like I need suggestions from dh but he doesn't want to give them to me. He's no help at all.


 There's an up-side to that... He has no room to complain if you choose something he doesn't like and he hasn't told you that!

It also gives you more room to be creative. If he gave you a list of "don'ts" or "do's" it might affect how you put recipes together. You probably know pretty well what he DOES like, and what he hates, so I'd guess you'll take that knowledge with you as you search.  But do get Pam's book, it may solve all your problems!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 28, 2007)

I found that by looking at lots of recipes, you can break them down into components or styles, and then most are just variations on a theme. Cooking theory becomes a lot easier then - may not help your technique but it does help your understanding of what you are doing.  The other thing is to learn what flavours work together and that is personal preference as much as classic pairings.

I start by choosing my basic ingredient, usually the carbohydrate source, and then add to it with say the veges that need to be used up or are super fresh or the protein source.  From that I then choose the style that I want to cook. That's pretty much it in a very basic form.  

With your DH, I know what you mean but I don't have to deal with that situation every day - only when my mum comes to visit!! LOL  She always says "anything is fine" but I know that "anything" is far from fine!! And because she is my mum, not only do I want to make her something she will like, but I will know when she doesn't like it because I know her well enough to recognise the signs, even if she says she likes it.  It is very frustrating.  Sometimes you just have to ignore the preferences of others and just go for it and if they don't like it, well they can always have a sandwich!

I also get some of my inspiration from restaurant menus and I don't mean by eating out (although it does help). With my role on another forum site, I spend a lot of time reading diners restaurant reviews and I will often check out an online menu to see the restaurant's description of the dish the diner ate. You can get some great inspiration from those menus.

And as was said by Miniman (I think - on the previous page), Ready Steady Cook can be inspiring, although the UK version is better than ours.  If you don't have access to it where you are, there are some episodes on YouTube.


----------



## sattie (Dec 28, 2007)

I say be creative!  kinda like buckytom said, you may have a few stinkers along the way, but hey, you gave it a try and you learned.  Plus, you got us to help you out, just tell us what you got and we can give you some ideas.

I agree, DH needs to give you some idea what he is in the mood for!  Otherwise, I don't want to hear you complaining!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2007)

DH says I can make a meal out of nothing. I think it comes with having been poor. I have a well-stocked pantry now, which makes it a lot easier.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 28, 2007)

Start simple if you have some pasta you can whip up a pasta dish with the odds and ends you have another one is stir fry keep rice on hand.Another idea is to think out side of the box if its dinner it could be omelets and all the other breakfast fare or the omelet with salad and garlic bread.Its really just looking at what you have to see what you can make.I would keep certain staples on hand like rice,pasta.canned mushrooms,roasted red peppers,canned artichokes,pesto,beans,olives,garlic,soy sauce,Flour tortillas and frozen vegies,shrimp and french bread etc in freezer.Some cheeses etc if you have a few good staples you can make a meal much easier with what you already have in the fridge. Another idea is keep some of your leftovers in the freezer like spaghetti sauce,chicken etc.You could make an omelet and cover it with spaghetti sauce and parmesan.Just try to imagine what goes together and do it.I have had some miserable failures and some masterpieces.
Quesadillas can be made with all kinds of leftovers.The sky is the limit.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love to improvise. Like many others have mentioned, pasta or rice is cheap and handy to have around. Add a meat... ground beef or turkey and a sauce... tomato or alfredo. Some canned veggies... I keep around sweet corn, canned tomatos and greenbeans as well as beans. I like pintos and northern white because they fit in with pretty much anything. I also have a can of "stir-fry" veggies for a quick stir fry with some chicken, steak or shrimp. A few canned soups such as cream of mushroom, chicken, celery, et. always makes for a quick sauce. I also keep around some easy instant mashed taters and stuffing. Veggie stock because it goes with anything. Onions and garlic are a must as they make anything better.  Maybe some cheese... shredded chedder, mozzarella, or maybe an Italian mix. Spices are something I'm still learning about. 

I've made some, let's just say, interesting concoctions... some I've handed over to the dog  nothing wrong with that. Improv in cooking is a learning experience so don't be afraid to just go with what you might be a good combination.  And don't get discouraged if it doesn't come out like you expected.


----------



## licia (Dec 29, 2007)

I keep well stocked pantry and freezers, but sometimes I have almost a love/hate relationship with cooking. Sometimes ideas just are abundant in my head and sometimes I look at everything and think "I can't stand to cook tonight". Between Thanksgiving and Christmas  enjoyed cooking so much, but since I've been in a real slump. I'm tired of cooking and tired of eating. I've not even been able to think of something I'd enjoy. I know this will pass, but I'd much rather stay on an even keel with my cooking. I hope that comes soon.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 29, 2007)

corazon said:


> *Are you good at improvising meals?*



only about 364 days of the year


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2007)

YT, who's doing the cooking on that one day? 

I never cook as the recipe sais... almost everytimes there is something I don't like, I don't have or I think something else would fit great..
It's no problem to search through the fridge and freezer and boards and create something...
but these meals are almost unique, as I can't remember what I did afterwards...


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 29, 2007)

me, it`s Christmas dinner and there`s little room for change.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm like that when I cook for Thanksgiving YT.  

I'm pretty good at improvising.  As someone said, it can be learned, but I think some aspects of it really can't be learned.  Some people can "taste" what something will taste like even before they make it.  I am pretty good at that.  My biggest problem is that I don't have enough experience with some herbs and spices to know how they will make something taste.  As I experiment with more of them, I am able to do that though.  For those who aren't able to imagine how something will taste before making it, trial and error help.  They can also look at others' recipes and see what kinds of herbs and spices others are using for certain kinds of dishes.

LOL For some reason this kind of reminds me of sewing.  I know some people who can sew but have trouble picking the right fabric for a pattern (and the person it is being made for).  Fortunately, that is a gift I do have.  I guess cooking and sewing are alike in that way--finding the right ingredients to go with the pattern/recipe.  Sheesh, can you tell I'm way behind on my sewing?!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 29, 2007)

corazon said:


> I think it is either a skill you have or you don't.  I don't have it.  I need a recipe or at least need to have something planned out ahead of time.



I agree - I also think that's what separates the cooks from the bakers. I'm pretty good at baking because I measure exactly and know just what to look for in each step of my recipe's preparation. However, I completely fail at adding spices "to taste" or letting things cook "until done." I have absolutely no aptitude for judging when it's right. I feel that people who are detail-oriented and precise in the kitchen are likely to be better bakers than cooks. People who can create dishes based on what feels right are more successful as cooks than as bakers. Just an idea I've always had. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## elaine l (Dec 29, 2007)

Cherryred, I agree with you.  

I like to think I am good at improvising (since I am not good at baking)  I can create something with whatever I have on hand.  Although my daughter did once accuse me of cooking meals to be served on Fear Factor!


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL - my aunt once got that from her (then 6-year-old) son. As amusing as that criticism is, I'm sure there's really nothing wrong with your cooking.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2007)

CherryRed said:


> I agree - I also think that's what separates the cooks from the bakers. I'm pretty good at baking because I measure exactly and know just what to look for in each step of my recipe's preparation. However, I completely fail at adding spices "to taste" or letting things cook "until done." I have absolutely no aptitude for judging when it's right. I feel that people who are detail-oriented and precise in the kitchen are likely to be better bakers than cooks. People who can create dishes based on what feels right are more successful as cooks than as bakers. Just an idea I've always had. Any thoughts on that?


That's exactly me, Cherry. It's one of the reasons I have never been able to learn to cook til now. People would tell me "oh this is easy and you'll be able to make it no problem" and then proceed to give me a "recipe" that wouldn't include baking times or even exact oven temps and included phrases like "add salt and pepper". When I would press for things like how long to cook it or how much salt and pepper, etc., I would get blank looks. "Cook it until it's done, of course!" Only I had no _freaking_ idea of how to tell when it's done!!!! (Oh my, I obviously still get worked up about this - sorry.) Anyway, I am good at baking and even my friends who are great cooks ask me to make baked goods. I can also sew up a storm but I can't work without a pattern.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I am very good at improvising. As the matter of fact I am the complete opposite of you Corazon, I cannot plan ahead. I made plans the other day for Chinese food, bought all kind of stuff and now it’s been seating in the fridge for more than a week now. I’m afraid I’ll have to dump half of what I bought.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I can also sew up a storm but I can't work without a pattern.


I'm the same way.  I can sew anything--as long as I have a pattern.  My aunt, on the other hand, saw some dresses in a store window one year and went home and made them for us for Easter!  

I definitely need a recipe for baking.  I will make some changes (raisins instead of dates, add spices or nuts, etc.) but I'm afraid to do too much or I'm afraid I will ruin it.  I take more liberties with regular cooking, as it is more forgiving than baking.  

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats because cooking is an art where you can really play around baking is science not much room to play around.I make jewelry creating designs is really hard but the color matching and size of stones is a breeze Im good with color but design is a pain.


----------



## Clienta (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm good at improvising & planning, I find both fun. An unexpected guest shows up & I like the challenge of creating a meal & dessert with what I have at the last minute. I also love to plan ahead a great meal or try a new recipe.

When in Isla Mujeres, MX it is hard to plan....if my husband has a great fishing day then it could be sushi or grilled fish if not...I pull something out of the freezer or see what's left at the market. Some days the produce trucks don't make it over to our Island so you can't have your heart set on something.

One thing I find fun is grilling up a couple steaks & some veggies & making them into several meals....the first night steak & veggies, the next day, a salad with steak & veggies or a steak & veggies quasadilla or omelet or panini or fajita or philly cheese steak sandwich, etc. I do the same with chicken, fish, shrimp & pork tenderloin...one night could be a soup, pasta, rice dish. etc. It's easy & always tasty. Have fun experimenting!


----------



## Dina (Dec 29, 2007)

Improvising and tweaking is all I do even when I plan a meal.  I like to play around with recipes and make them my own.  I think it's a matter of experimenting and trying out new things in the kitchen.  You'd be surprised at what you can create.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not much help since I like, errr _have_ to cook with a plan as well... 

But I do have a friend that can start chopping and pulling out spices and dragging stuff out of the fridge and pantry before he is even really sure what the finished product will be. He's amazing. Drives me nuts.  


Z


----------



## college_cook (Dec 30, 2007)

It certainly helps to have lots of things in the pantry, but when that's not an option something I like to do is variations on simple preparations.  Boneless skinless chicken breasts are pretty much the staple protein around here, and it can get old pretty quickly, as I'm sure you all know.  However take fried chicken for example.  You can do regular homestyle fried, cornmeal fried chicken strips (which are great in wraps too), you can use regular breadcrumbs, specially seasoned breadcrumbs, cornflake crumbs, tempura, cordon bleu, kiev.   If you want to do a braise you can use tomatoes, peppers and onions for cacciatore, you can use chicken broth, and some small diced veggies and noodles for chicken noodle soup, mole, chili.  Beyond that, there's whole roasted chicken, there's pan roasted breasts, which are great with a simple veg and a variety of sauces.  You can stir fry, which opens up the possibilities for a myriad of flavors.

Those are a lot of options, and not even all of the options, for just one protein.

Just look at the things you have, and ask yourself, what is the method of cooking to bring these flavors together?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Think of casseroles,soups you make those with just about anything in the house.A casserole could have beans,rice,or noodles etc so think what would go with that canned drained tomatoes or a canned soup take the vegies you have like onions,celery,carrots,mushrooms whatever you have that goes together etc and saute them add some garlic and some herbs of your choice add some leftover meat maybe some cheese and bake.Bake off the french bread you keep in freezer.If you dont have lettuce for a salad maybe you might have a cucumber,or tomatoes slice them add some onion or scallions bits of cheese and salad dressing or a simple homemade vinaigrette.But I still think the key is to have a few non perishble items on hand I keep canned mushrooms just for that purpose because town is 45 miles away they can make a great addition to just about anything.


----------



## corazon (Dec 30, 2007)

CherryRed said:


> I agree - I also think that's what separates the cooks from the bakers. I'm pretty good at baking because I measure exactly and know just what to look for in each step of my recipe's preparation. However, I completely fail at adding spices "to taste" or letting things cook "until done." I have absolutely no aptitude for judging when it's right. I feel that people who are detail-oriented and precise in the kitchen are likely to be better bakers than cooks. People who can create dishes based on what feels right are more successful as cooks than as bakers. Just an idea I've always had. Any thoughts on that?


I'm a baker first and a cook second.  Maybe that is why I always feel the need to have a recipe infront of me.  Baking is chemistry and I don't mess with the measurements.

Like Dina, I tweak recipes to my own liking but I fail at improvising out of the fridge.  Maybe it's an issue of better stocking the freezer and pantry.  I think if I did that then I'd have a lot of options.

This thread has really taken off.  What an interesting discussion.


----------



## Marko (Dec 30, 2007)

Try to think ethnically.  Take something as simple as...pork chops.  Well...Asian would have you adding ginger, soy sauce, sesame oil, scallion, chili, sugar, garlic.  That could be served with vegetables, rice or noodles.  Mexican would see you use cilantro, lime juice, garlic, cumin, tomatoes, olive oil and maybe corn.  You could serve this with torts, rice or beans.  Italian would have you pound it out, add tomatoes, cheese, garlic, basil, oregano and serve it with pasta.  German would see breaded pork with apple compote (apples and sugar heated) and served with potatoes, dumplings and vegetables.  Indian would have you make a curry.

These are total generalizations and simplified for clarity, but if you look at food in this way - the only way really - you see things broken down into cooking methods and different ingredients.

Take the pork chop:  You could bake it, fry it, boil it, braise it, roast it, grind it up into a burger and grill it, BBQ it.........the list is endless.  These are _cooking methods_.  

The ingredients you add can be as simple as thinking, "What ingredients are in Asian cooking?"  Find the answer and use them.

Someone here in another post was speaking of marinating a boneless rib roast in soy sauce and basil.  Personally, I wouldn't use them together.  Knowing how to combine herbs and spices effectively can again be a answered by regional or ethnic cooking styles.  Just look at things simple and see the patterns.

Marko


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 31, 2007)

Bilby said:


> I found that by looking at lots of recipes, you can break them down into components or styles, and then most are just variations on a theme. Cooking theory becomes a lot easier then - may not help your technique but it does help your understanding of what you are doing.  The other thing is to learn what flavours work together and that is personal preference as much as classic pairings.



If I have something in my fridge to use up and I don't know what to do with it, or I want to try something new...I google it. I find something that I want to try and then I start looking at a variety of recipes that work. Then I piece it together on my own and try it. 
Then I write down the recipe I've "created" and reuse it if it was good...if not, I find something better. I know its not the best improvising, but it works for me... maybe it'll work for you...


----------



## giang (Jan 5, 2008)

I usually follow a recipe when I cook, but I also make sure to use the ingredients in the fridge. And you can easily do both searching for recipes containing the ingredients you have. You can even use one of the online "emtpy your fridge"-services.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm a single mom, I'm d*mn good at improvising with what's in the cupboards.  I keep staples around to mix with other things.


----------

